# Ridgid MR-10



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Anybody got one?


January 18, 2016

The new RIDGID MR-10 Magnetic Locator is designed to make finding buried iron and steel objects faster and easier. The MR-10 provides more precise readings than metal detectors, isolating only ferrous objects (iron-containing), and ignoring non-magnetic metals such as aluminum and copper.

The MR-10 quickly finds buried property-marking pins, paved-over manhole covers, turf covered valve boxes, septic tanks, cast iron pipe and drainage grates, as well as hidden pipes and studs in buildings. It accurately locates objects at great depths.*

Its sleek form and ergonomic design make it easy to handle in any use: surveying, facility maintenance, construction, excavation, general plumbing and public works. The sensitivity level can be adjusted to identify the precise location of ferrous metal objects at depths of up to 10 feet, depending on the iron content.

“The MR-10 distinguishes itself from other magnetic locators with ease of use, high sensitivity, and ergonomic design,” said Eric Huber, RIDGID product manager. “And we stand behind this tool’s durability with the RIDGID warranty.”

For additional information about the new RIDGID MR-10 or other locating tools, please visit*www.RIDGID.com, call toll-free: 1-800-769-7743, or contact RIDGID, 400 Clark St., Elyria, Ohio 44035


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

$6000.00 because it's Ridgid?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

799 on toolup.com


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hillside said:


> 799 on toolup.com


Plus $5201 payable to Ridgid if you need it to turn on


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks very usefull, might get one, need a Lil feedback


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Ben, did you buy one of these? I have a schonstedt (spelling) on my truck. We do a lot of municipal work and use it to find curb stop boxes. They aren't much but they come in handy from time to time.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

PPRI said:


> Ben, did you buy one of these? I have a schonstedt (spelling) on my truck. We do a lot of municipal work and use it to find curb stop boxes. They aren't much but they come in handy from time to time.


I didn't. After Rick told me he used his once in 10 years, I figured it wasn't worth it. However neither of us having to locate buried curb stop boxes.....out here that's the city's responsibility.


----------

